# What's your favorite pie?



## Samlambert (Jan 31, 2009)

Just tell us what's your favorite type of pie 

Strawberry pie ftw!


----------



## Odin (Jan 31, 2009)

3.141592653589793238462643383279502884197169399375105820974944592307816406286 208998628034825342117067982148086513282306647093844609550582231725359408128481 117450284102701938521105559644622948954930381964428810975665933446128475648233 786783165271201909145648566923460348610454326648213393607260249141273724587006 606315588174881520920962829254091715364367892590360011330530548820466521384146 951941511609433057270365759591953092186117381932611793105118548074462379962749 567351885752724891227938183011949129833673362440656643086021394946395224737190 702179860943702770539217176293176752384674818467669405132000568127145263560827 785771342757789609173637178721468440901224953430146549585371050792279689258923 542019956112129021960864034418159813629774771309960518707211349999998372978049 951059731732816096318595024459455346908302642522308253344685035261931188171010 003137838752886587533208381420617177669147303598253490428755468731159562863882 353787593751957781857780532171226806613001927876611195909216420198938095257201 065485863278865936153381827968230301952035301852968995773622599413891249721775 283479131515574857242454150695950829533116861727855889075098381754637464939319 255060400927701671139009848824012858361603563707660104710181942955596198946767 837449448255379774726847104047534646208046684259069491293313677028989152104752 162056966024058038150193511253382430035587640247496473263914199272604269922796 782354781636009341721641219924586315030286182974555706749838505494588586926995 690927210797509302955321165344987202755960236480665499119881834797753566369807 426542527862551818417574672890977772793800081647060016145249192173217214772350 141441973568548161361157352552133475741849468438523323907394143334547762416862 518983569485562099219222184272550254256887671790494601653466804988627232791786 085784383827967976681454100953883786360950680064225125205117392984896084128488 626945604241965285022210661186306744278622039194945047123713786960956364371917 287467764657573962413890865832645995813390478027590099465764078951269468398352 595709825822620522489407726719478268482601476990902640136394437455305068203496 252451749399651431429809190659250937221696461515709858387410597885959772975498 930161753928468138268683868942774155991855925245953959431049972524680845987273 644695848653836736222626099124608051243884390451244136549762780797715691435997 700129616089441694868555848406353422072225828488648158456028506016842739452267 467678895252138522549954666727823986456596116354886230577456498035593634568174 324112515076069479451096596094025228879710893145669136867228748940560101503308 617928680920874760917824938589009714909675985261365549781893129784821682998948 722658804857564014270477555132379641451523746234364542858444795265867821051141 354735739523113427166102135969536231442952484937187110145765403590279934403742 007310578539062198387447808478489683321445713868751943506430218453191048481005 370614680674919278191197939952061419663428754440643745123718192179998391015919 561814675142691239748940907186494231961567945208095146550225231603881930142093 762137855956638937787083039069792077346722182562599661501421503068038447734549 202605414665925201497442850732518666002132434088190710486331734649651453905796 268561005508106658796998163574736384052571459102897064140110971206280439039759 515677157700420337869936007230558763176359421873125147120532928191826186125867 321579198414848829164470609575270695722091756711672291098169091528017350671274 858322287183520935396572512108357915136988209144421006751033467110314126711136 990865851639831501970165151168517143765761835155650884909989859982387345528331 635507647918535893226185489632132933089857064204675259070915481416549859461637 180270981994309924488957571282890592323326097299712084433573265489382391193259 746366730583604142813883032038249037589852437441702913276561809377344403070746 921120191302033038019762110110044929321516084244485963766983895228684783123552 658213144957685726243344189303968642624341077322697802807318915441101044682325 271620105265227211166039666557309254711055785376346682065310989652691862056476 931257058635662018558100729360659876486117910453348850346113657686753249441668 039626579787718556084552965412665408530614344431858676975145661406800700237877 
Thats my favorite Pi


----------



## Samlambert (Jan 31, 2009)

I said pie not Pi


----------



## Unknown.soul (Jan 31, 2009)

Anything as long as it's not cake, for some reason cake makes me feel sick (I get a birthday pie )


----------



## Odin (Jan 31, 2009)

Samlambert said:


> I said pie not Pi



Oh,lol i like dinkle berry pie, it sound nasty but its the best!!!!!!!


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 31, 2009)

<3 banana pie!
pumpkin pie and lemon pie are okay too


----------



## (X) (Jan 31, 2009)

Blueberry pie is definately the best


----------



## blah (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm so tempted to say cheepie


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jan 31, 2009)

Cow. too short


----------



## Erik (Jan 31, 2009)

FINALLY a thread with a question that matters and can not be found with google!

I like ALL pie (any normal taste pie). Chocolate, strawberry, apple, etc etc


----------



## cookingfat (Jan 31, 2009)

Steak and Ale pie ftw !!


----------



## bamman1108 (Jan 31, 2009)

American pie.


----------



## Neroflux (Jan 31, 2009)

blah said:


> I'm so tempted to say cheepie



you have it?


----------



## boiiwonder (Jan 31, 2009)

bamman1108 said:


> American pie.



lol that made my day.


Apple, pumpkin, and YOGHURT pie. Theres alot more that I like to.

I recently tried banana pie it was pretty good.


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 31, 2009)

I have to say Key Lime is by far my favorite type of pie.

Chris


----------



## minsarker (Jan 31, 2009)

apple or pecan

i like all others too but those 2 are my favorite


----------



## Dene (Jan 31, 2009)

Steak pie ftw.


----------



## guusrs (Jan 31, 2009)

self-made apple......................................................................


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 31, 2009)

Samlambert said:


> Just tell us what's your favorite type of pie



Hmmm, that would be Bakewell Tart


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 31, 2009)

Apple is good 

Pie > cake


----------



## Odin (Jan 31, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Pie > cake



That’s because the cake is a lie


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 31, 2009)

Odin said:


> EmersonHerrmann said:
> 
> 
> > Pie > cake
> ...



Cake or death? :-D


----------



## Unknown.soul (Jan 31, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Cake or death? :-D


Death!!!!!

XD


----------



## SlapShot (Jan 31, 2009)

Ever hear of Shoo-Fly Pie ???? I may be the only person here that is Pennsylvania Dutch.


----------



## pinoycuber (Jan 31, 2009)

pie?
what about chocol8 and apple? lewl.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Feb 1, 2009)

pumpkin ftw!

good thread! haha


----------



## kickinwing2112 (Feb 1, 2009)

3.14 apple pie! Any one else a Bo Burnham fan?


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Feb 1, 2009)

Apple is good
But banana cream pie is def the best


----------



## Faz (Feb 1, 2009)

Curry pies rule.


----------



## maxcube (Feb 1, 2009)

Ah man. I'm hungry!

.... apple pie.... *drool*


----------



## Leviticus (Feb 1, 2009)

Steak and Cheese pie FTW!

Daym, you guys cram all sorts of fruit into your pies.


----------



## toast (Feb 1, 2009)

kickinwing2112 said:


> 3.14 apple pie! Any one else a Bo Burnham fan?



I am.

Also, Pumpkin, Apple and Peach.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 1, 2009)

hey, what about memyselfandpie(pi)??

he certainly had a lot of pies  (triple pun)


----------



## VP7 (Feb 1, 2009)

Now going to wal-mart for banana cream.
With a side of CRC.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Feb 1, 2009)

neroflux pie and blah pie sounds awesome.

maybe monkey sweat pie (hoe tze han (username FU...the guy who had a highscore for 2x2 on hi-games?) sounds like monkey sweat in chinese) would taste disgusting though 

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa. chocolate cheese pie!


----------



## panyan (Feb 1, 2009)

steak and leak


im from uk!


----------



## Suraimu (Feb 1, 2009)

I love Oppai.XD


----------



## Rawn (Feb 1, 2009)

Potato pie


----------



## kaixax555 (Feb 1, 2009)

rachmaninovian said:


> neroflux pie and blah pie sounds awesome.
> 
> maybe monkey sweat pie (hoe tze han (username FU...the guy who had a highscore for 2x2 on hi-games?) sounds like monkey sweat in chinese) would taste disgusting though
> 
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa. chocolate cheese pie!



Haha nice one.

I like McDonalds Apple Pie


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 2, 2009)

My favorite dessert is Boston Cream Pie.

But since that's really a cake, not a pie, my favorite pie is apple pie.

Oh, and I like pi, too.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 2, 2009)

Apple pie or Black Forest Chocolate Cake (google the latter and ask yourself if I was lying)


----------



## GaroMaster1337 (Feb 2, 2009)

Gotta go with apple pie (and vanilla ice cream) or pretty much any kind that has chocolate in it.


----------



## Pyro-Dude (Feb 2, 2009)

Steak and Kidney FTW


----------

